# need help?



## ontario (Apr 22, 2013)

ok so i have a nitric acid solution that has a white creamy sunstance on the bottom what is it and how do i bring back the silver from it
,,,,,,i also have a dark green solution with a white residue on the bottom....any thoughts


----------



## Geo (Apr 22, 2013)

a white precipitate can be just about any thing.why dont you tell us what you dissolved and what you dissolved it in? what have you done to it so far. as you can see, its like asking "what color is this rock?" when the person you ask cant see the rock.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Take a sample of the white precipitate
2. Add caustic soda
3. If immediately blackened, a good chance it is silver chloride
Lino1406 author "29 recovery procedures..."


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 24, 2013)

Since you just joined and this is your 1st post.... with a typical problem...
How about you stop everything and search and read more on the forum and you will find what you seek... Start with the welcome and new forum members link 1st and foremost...
B.S.
Don't get hurt diving into an empty swimming pool of knowledge... Fill your head first so you can make a splash...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2013)

Another bit of advice is to download for FREE, on this forum, "C.M Hoke's" Book...... (*Refining Precious Metal Wastes*)

It's full of information, and it's actually designed for people that have never refined or even know the terminology of the field. Get it and Read it!.


Kevin


----------

